# Polk MM versus Alpine SPR - A/B comparison



## Tweeky (Mar 31, 2011)

Just bought a set of the Polk MM’s, and just for kicks left my Alpine SPR’s on the passenger side to compare. I rearranged my RCA’s so that both of the front speakers played the left channel.

After hours of A/B comparisons I still don’t know which set I like better. They both sound great but there are definite differences between the two. The Polks seem to have more audible range (higher highs and lower lows) but the Alpines seem to have a more muscular sounding midrange.

Its Finesse versus Brawn. I’d be pleased running either set in my Tacoma, so I think that’s exactly what I’ll do. I built angled baffles for each set so it’s a super simple swap out. I think I’ll listen to the Polks for a month or so, then swap out with the Alpines for a month or two.

Of all the sets I’ve tried in my Tacoma, these two have sounded the best to my ears. I’ve tried Diamond Hex (weak), JL VR’s (muddy mids), MBQ Premiums (the tweets made my ears bleed), and RF Punch (not bad at all, much better than I expected for the price).

Anyway, thought I’d share my opinion.

I really like the strong muscular sounding midrange the Alpines offer. In your experiences, are there some other sets of intermediate level speakers that have that muscular sounding mid that I’d like?


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I have owned a couple of the sets that you have opinions of, (MB Quart Premiums, Diamonds and JL VR's). I recently purchased the Polk MM6501's, but I have yet to install them. I may be able to get to them this weekend so I will chime in once I install them. I purchased the Polks because I wanted to try something different and have read reviews that state that the mid range is excellent and the tweeters are smooth. I am looking forward to installing them and I will be running them on approximately 90 watts rms.


----------



## Tweeky (Mar 31, 2011)

AudioBob said:


> I have owned a couple of the sets that you have opinions of, (MB Quart Premiums, Diamonds and JL VR's). I recently purchased the Polk MM6501's, but I have yet to install them. I may be able to get to them this weekend so I will chime in once I install them. I purchased the Polks because I wanted to try something different and have read reviews that state that the mid range is excellent and the tweeters are smooth. I am looking forward to installing them and I will be running them on approximately 90 watts rms.


One strange phenomenon about the MM's... I read one person say the tweeters need a break in period. I've never heard of that my entire 30 years of car audio, but he was right. I think it was on this site too.

Right out of the box the tweets had a nasty resonance (for lack of a better term) or a hissy ringing. After about 10 hours of moderate listening the "hissy ringing resonance" disappeared and they smoothed out. 

Its still a slightly bright tweet volume wise, (but I detest most tweeters), but its not at all harsh or fatiquing. Its one of the better tweets I've heard from mid-level components.

Surprisingly I was very impressed with the low end. They seemed to play almost an entire octave lower than the Alpines, which I really like a lot. Its a really smooth mid-priced set that may not do anything excellent, but does everything well. If I was going to go without a sub, this is the best mid-level set I've heard.

If you don't like over-bearing tweeters, and simply want a warm and fairly accurate speaker top to bottom, I highly recommend the MM's for the price.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

That sounds exactly like what I am looking for!!! I will be running at least one 10" MM sub as well so I think that I will be pretty happy with the set-up. Worst case I will have them installed by next Thursday because I am taking the day off.


----------



## Tweeky (Mar 31, 2011)

AudioBob said:


> That sounds exactly like what I am looking for!!! I will be running at least one 10" MM sub as well so I think that I will be pretty happy with the set-up. Worst case I will have them installed by next Thursday because I am taking the day off.


Let me know what you think, and keep in mind that break-in period. I wasn't impressed all that much at first. I'm only running mine at 50W/ch but its perfect for me. I'm also way past my old SPL days.

I've also got my tweeters installed right next to the woofer in the door angled up. My stage is still dash height and pillar to pillar with almost ZERO left-right bias.

Its a good set-up in my truck, which isn't exactly a studio environment.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

My car has a 5.1 channel audio system so it will be interesting to see how things end up. Woofers will be in the doors and tweeters will be in the stock locations on the dash.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I was able to get the woofers in the doors today and listened to them for about 15 minutes total. I was running them off of the stock amplifier with the stock tweeters and they sound pretty good. They have a different sound than the stock speakers and the mid range seems to be quite an improvement. I am pretty certain that they are running mostly full range with possibly a high pass on the bottom end because of the way the stock system is wired.

I did not get to the tweeters because they are not very easy to mount as I have to fabricate a mount for them in the stock location. The stock tweeters are beneath a grill in the dash and I have to do quite a bit of modification for them to fit underneath the grill. I am about 80% done and plan on finishing it up tomorrow night.

After that I will have to do some re-wiring because of the way that Lexus has the stock 5.1 system wired. I have figured out the wiring, but I have to do the work so that will take some time and effort. I am going to use the passives that came with the Polks and if they sound decent I am going to leave it that way.


----------



## Tweeky (Mar 31, 2011)

AudioBob said:


> I was able to get the woofers in the doors today and listened to them for about 15 minutes total. I was running them off of the stock amplifier with the stock tweeters and they sound pretty good. They have a different sound than the stock speakers and the mid range seems to be quite an improvement. I am pretty certain that they are running mostly full range with possibly a high pass on the bottom end because of the way the stock system is wired.
> 
> I did not get to the tweeters because they are not very easy to mount as I have to fabricate a mount for them in the stock location. The stock tweeters are beneath a grill in the dash and I have to do quite a bit of modification for them to fit underneath the grill. I am about 80% done and plan on finishing it up tomorrow night.
> 
> After that I will have to do some re-wiring because of the way that Lexus has the stock 5.1 system wired. I have figured out the wiring, but I have to do the work so that will take some time and effort. I am going to use the passives that came with the Polks and if they sound decent I am going to leave it that way.


That dash/window location may make that tweeter pretty bright. The MM's only have a -3db attenuation.

Don't be afraid to try other locations. I've never had any luck with dash tweets bouncing off of glass. I've always found them to be way over-bright.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I only have one other location that I can put them in and that is in the doors up relatively high. The car has side curtain airbags so a-pillars are out of the question. I don't find the stock tweeters too awful bad so I am not too worried about them in the stock dash location. I can always use a resistor and knock them down some more if necessary.

I will let you know how things work out once I get them running the way that they are supposed to be.


----------



## 00Kevin (Apr 15, 2011)

I put the MM6501's in the front and MM651's in the deck of my 11' Civic Sedan. I've had them in there for more then a few weeks and they sound superb. The tweeters don't pierce my ears and without my sub added yet, these speakers do work in my opinion.


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

I have a set of MM6501's in a 2000 silverado, mounted in the stock location. Honestly, this is the first component set I've ever owned. I've gone through many different brands or coaxial speakers. The MM's do require some break in time. They started off a bit harsh but after about 20hrs break in time they sound amazing. Crystal clear highs. They seem like they can handle a lot more than I'm throwing at them now. I plan on putting them on atleast 100rms. Definitely worth the money they cost.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

polk mm, i loved my subs

i heard the db components and liked them, so i can only imagine the MM set is better


----------



## meantaco (Apr 10, 2011)

What amp are you using to power the polks mm?


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

Right now a crappy walmart special. Lol. I'm about to purchase an MBQuart ONX4.125 as soon as I get paid.


----------



## meantaco (Apr 10, 2011)

Tweeky said:


> That dash/window location may make that tweeter pretty bright. The MM's only have a -3db attenuation.
> 
> Don't be afraid to try other locations. I've never had any luck with dash tweets bouncing off of glass. I've always found them to be way over-bright.


would this amp be okay for the mm? if the speakers are 2.7 ohm what impedance will the amp run on ? 
VIBE Audio LiteBox Stereo 2 (LiteBox2) 2-Channel Amplifier


by the way are you a member on tacomaworld?


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

2.7 is the ohm load the amp sees from the set. As long as the amp is 2ohm stable( most are) you'll be fine. You'll just get a bit more power to them than the 4ohm rating


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

Sorry. Didn't see the link. Lol. Yes. That amp would be a great match as far as power goes


----------



## meantaco (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks for the fast reply! 1+ Rep


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

Lol. No problem. I'm retired and using my phone so I'm always here unless I'm sleeping. Lol


----------



## bearfan (Jun 3, 2011)

They are both good. Although I like the Polks slightly better for a few reasons. One is like you stated; they have higher and lower frequency response. This may or not be relevant in a fully component system, yet I tend to like my midwoofers be able to respond at lower frequencies which gives it a bit more 'kick' without adjusting bass levels. Also the Polk's tweeters sound less harsh in my opinion: Both cranked and at regular levels. There are less adjustment switches in the Polk's crossovers, but they already sound perfect at the stock setting of 0 Db, while I could never get the Alpine's to sound right. This was a comparison with Alpine's Original Type-R components a year or two ago. Not sure if their current ones are that much better, but my guess is that they are still similar with just additional power handling. I wouldn't bother changing to Alpines if you already have the Polk's installed. Kind of an apples to apples comparison unless you compare Polk's Signature reference line or Alpine Type-X.


----------

